# [RISOLTO]Installando Gnome.....x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1

## gabberluca

Buongiorno a tutti sono nuovo del forum e di gentoo in genere; dopo svariate peripezzie sono finalmente riuscito ad avviare la mia gentoo  :Laughing: 

Dopo aver girato qua e la cercando di capire se tutto funzionasse ieri ho deciso di installare X.org e gnome..e qui nasce il problema:

dando un emerge xorg-x11 dopo aver controllato le mie USE e insomma seguendo la guida si è bloccato qui x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1

pensando a un problema di driver nvidia ho spuntato la voce VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" e rilanciato emerge che ha concluso senza errori...

subito dopo avrei voluto installare gnome e dopo un po di pacchetti di nuovo cairo-1.10.2-r1 fa fallire la mia installazione e non ho la più pallida idea di cosa sia il problema.

Quindi mi rivolgo agli esperti non so cosa possa servire per capire il problema emerge diceva di leggere il build.log li ci sono degli errori ma io non li capisco

lo allego se serve altro basta chiedere e farò di tutto per aiutare voi ad aiutare me

Grazie in anticipo Luca

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage: x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: cardoe@gentoo.org spatz@gentoo.org,x11@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE: X amd64 elibc_glibc glib kernel_linux multilib opengl svg userland_GNU xcb

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES: sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cairo-1.10.2.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/work/cairo-1.10.2 ...

[32;01m*[0m Applying cairo-1.8.8-interix.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

[32;01m*[0m Applying cairo-1.10.0-buggy_gradients.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

[32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/work/cairo-1.10.2' ...

[32;01m*[0m Running aclocal -I build ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

[32;01m*[0m Running libtoolize --copy --force --install --automake ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

[32;01m*[0m Running aclocal -I build ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

[32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

[32;01m*[0m Running autoheader ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

[32;01m*[0m Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

[32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: cairo-1.10.2/build/

[32;01m*[0m Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

[32;01m*[0m Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

[32;01m*[0m Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/work/cairo-1.10.2 ...

* econf: updating cairo-1.10.2/build/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

* econf: updating cairo-1.10.2/build/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --with-x --enable-xlib --enable-xlib-xrender --disable-quartz --disable-quartz-image --disable-test-surfaces --disable-directfb --enable-gobject --disable-gtk-doc --disable-vg --enable-gl --disable-qt --disable-static --enable-svg --enable-xcb --enable-xcb-shm --enable-ft --enable-pdf --enable-png --enable-ps --disable-xlib-xcb --enable-tee=yes --disable-drm --disable-gallium --disable-xcb-drm

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables...

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking minix/config.h usability... no

checking minix/config.h presence... no

checking for minix/config.h... no

checking whether it is safe to define __EXTENSIONS__... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking whether to build gtk-doc documentation... no

checking for gtkdoc-check... no

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no

checking for find... /usr/bin/find

checking for xargs... /usr/bin/xargs

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... none

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... (cached) GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for supported warning flags...

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Werror... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -errwarn... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wall... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wextra... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wold-style-definition... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wdeclaration-after-statement... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wmissing-declarations... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Werror-implicit-function-declaration... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wnested-externs... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wpointer-arith... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wwrite-strings... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wsign-compare... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wstrict-prototypes... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wmissing-prototypes... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wpacked... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wswitch-enum... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wbad-function-cast... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wvolatile-register-var... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wstrict-aliasing=2... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Winit-self... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wno-missing-field-initializers... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wno-unused-parameter... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wno-attributes... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wno-long-long... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Winline... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wlogical-op... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -erroff=E_ENUM_TYPE_MISMATCH_ARG... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -erroff=E_ENUM_TYPE_MISMATCH_OP... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-strict-aliasing... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-common... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -flto... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2... no

checking which warning flags were supported...

checking how to enable unused result warnings...

checking how to allow undefined symbols in shared libraries used by test suite... checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined... no

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking whether float word ordering is bigendian... no

checking for native atomic primitives... Intel

checking whether atomic ops require a memory barrier... no

checking size of void *... 8

checking size of int... 4

checking size of long... 8

checking size of long long... 8

checking size of size_t... 8

checking for native Win32... no

checking for Sun Solaris (non-POSIX ctime_r)... no

checking for cos in -lm... yes

checking for sched_yield in -lrt... yes

checking for shm_open in -lrt... yes

checking for connect in -lsocket... no

checking for __builtin_return_address(0)... yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/int_types.h usability... no

checking sys/int_types.h presence... no

checking for sys/int_types.h... no

checking for uint64_t... yes

checking for uint128_t... no

checking for __uint128_t... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking signal.h usability... yes

checking signal.h presence... yes

checking for signal.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/socket.h usability... yes

checking sys/socket.h presence... yes

checking for sys/socket.h... yes

checking sys/poll.h usability... yes

checking sys/poll.h presence... yes

checking for sys/poll.h... yes

checking sys/un.h usability... yes

checking sys/un.h presence... yes

checking for sys/un.h... yes

checking for alarm... yes

checking sched.h usability... yes

checking sched.h presence... yes

checking for sched.h... yes

checking for sched_getaffinity... yes

checking sys/mman.h usability... yes

checking sys/mman.h presence... yes

checking for sys/mman.h... yes

checking for mmap... yes

checking time.h usability... yes

checking time.h presence... yes

checking for time.h... yes

checking for clock_gettime... yes

checking fenv.h usability... yes

checking fenv.h presence... yes

checking for fenv.h... yes

checking for feenableexcept... yes

checking for fedisableexcept... yes

checking for feclearexcept... yes

checking libgen.h usability... yes

checking libgen.h presence... yes

checking for libgen.h... yes

checking byteswap.h usability... yes

checking byteswap.h presence... yes

checking for byteswap.h... yes

checking for signal.h... (cached) yes

checking setjmp.h usability... yes

checking setjmp.h presence... yes

checking for setjmp.h... yes

checking for fenv.h... (cached) yes

checking for vasnprintf... no

checking for link... yes

checking for ctime_r... yes

checking for drand48... yes

checking for flockfile... yes

checking for ffs... yes

checking windows.h usability... no

checking windows.h presence... no

checking for windows.h... no

checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes

checking io.h usability... no

checking io.h presence... no

checking for io.h... no

checking for mkdir... yes

checking mkdir variant... mkdir(path, mode)

checking for fork... yes

checking for waitpid... yes

checking for raise... yes

checking for VALGRIND... no

no

checking for compress in -lz... yes

checking zlib.h usability... yes

checking zlib.h presence... yes

checking for zlib.h... yes

checking for dlsym in -ldl... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes

checking for X... libraries , headers

checking for cairo's Xlib surface backend feature...

checking for xlib... yes

checking whether cairo's Xlib surface backend feature could be enabled... yes

checking for cairo's Xlib Xrender surface backend feature...

checking for xlib_xrender... yes

checking whether cairo's Xlib Xrender surface backend feature could be enabled... yes

checking for cairo's XCB surface backend feature...

checking for xcb... yes

checking whether cairo's XCB surface backend feature could be enabled... yes

checking for cairo's XCB/SHM functions feature...

checking for xcb_shm... yes

checking whether cairo's XCB/SHM functions feature could be enabled... yes

checking for cairo's Quartz font backend feature...

checking whether cairo's Quartz font backend feature could be enabled... no (disabled, use --enable-quartz to enable)

checking for cairo's Microsoft Windows surface backend feature...

checking whether cairo's Microsoft Windows surface backend feature could be enabled... no (requires a Win32 platform)

checking for cairo's Microsoft Windows font backend feature...

checking whether cairo's Microsoft Windows font backend feature could be enabled... no (requires a Win32 platform)

checking for cairo's PNG functions feature...

checking for png... yes

checking whether cairo's PNG functions feature could be enabled... yes

checking for cairo's OpenGL surface backend feature...

checking for gl... yes

checking whether cairo's OpenGL surface backend feature could be enabled... yes

checking for cairo's EGL functions feature...

checking for egl... yes

checking whether cairo's EGL functions feature could be enabled... yes

checking for cairo's GLX functions feature...

checking GL/glx.h usability... yes

checking GL/glx.h presence... yes

checking for GL/glx.h... yes

checking whether cairo's GLX functions feature could be enabled... yes

checking for cairo's WGL functions feature...

checking for windows.h... (cached) no

checking whether cairo's WGL functions feature could be enabled... no (WGL headers not found)

checking for cairo's FreeType font backend feature...

checking for FREETYPE... yes

checking whether cairo's FreeType font backend feature could be enabled... yes

checking for cairo's Fontconfig font backend feature...

checking for FONTCONFIG... yes

checking whether cairo's Fontconfig font backend feature could be enabled... yes

checking for FT_Bitmap_Size.y_ppem... yes

checking for FT_GlyphSlot_Embolden... yes

checking for FT_Load_Sfnt_Table... yes

checking for FT_Library_SetLcdFilter... yes

checking for FcInit... yes

checking for FcFini... yes

checking for cairo's PostScript surface backend feature...

checking whether cairo's PostScript surface backend feature could be enabled... yes

checking for gs... no

configure: WARNING: PS backend will not be tested since ghostscript is not available

checking for LIBSPECTRE... no

checking for cairo's PDF surface backend feature...

checking whether cairo's PDF surface backend feature could be enabled... yes

checking for POPPLER... no

configure: WARNING: PDF backend will not be tested since poppler >= 0.13.3 is not available

checking for cairo's SVG surface backend feature...

checking whether cairo's SVG surface backend feature could be enabled... yes

checking for LIBRSVG... no

configure: WARNING: SVG backend will not be tested since librsvg >= 2.15.0 is not available

checking for cairo's image surface backend feature...

checking for pixman... yes

checking whether cairo's image surface backend feature could be enabled... yes

checking for cairo's recording surface backend feature...

checking whether cairo's recording surface backend feature could be enabled... yes

checking for cairo's tee surface backend feature...

checking whether cairo's tee surface backend feature could be enabled... yes

checking for cairo's user font backend feature...

checking whether cairo's user font backend feature could be enabled... yes

checking for cairo's pthread feature...

checking whether cairo's pthread feature could be enabled... no (can't link with -lpthread or -pthread)

checking for cairo's gobject functions feature...

checking for GOBJECT... yes

checking whether cairo's gobject functions feature could be enabled... yes

checking for GOBJECT... yes

checking for cairo's cairo-trace feature...

checking whether cairo's cairo-trace feature could be enabled... no (requires dynamic linker and zlib and real pthreads)

checking for cairo's cairo-script-interpreter feature...

checking whether cairo's cairo-script-interpreter feature could be enabled... yes

checking for bfd_openr in -lbfd... yes

checking bfd.h usability... yes

checking bfd.h presence... yes

checking for bfd.h... yes

checking libiberty.h usability... yes

checking libiberty.h presence... yes

checking for libiberty.h... yes

checking for cairo's symbol-lookup feature...

checking whether cairo's symbol-lookup feature could be enabled... yes

checking for glib... yes

checking for shm_open in -lrt... (cached) yes

checking for gtk... no

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating src/cairo.pc

config.status: creating cairo-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating src/cairo-xlib.pc

config.status: creating cairo-xlib-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating src/cairo-xlib-xrender.pc

config.status: creating cairo-xlib-xrender-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating src/cairo-xcb.pc

config.status: creating cairo-xcb-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating src/cairo-xcb-shm.pc

config.status: creating cairo-xcb-shm-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating src/cairo-png.pc

config.status: creating cairo-png-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating src/cairo-gl.pc

config.status: creating cairo-gl-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating src/cairo-egl.pc

config.status: creating cairo-egl-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating src/cairo-glx.pc

config.status: creating cairo-glx-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating src/cairo-ft.pc

config.status: creating cairo-ft-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating src/cairo-fc.pc

config.status: creating cairo-fc-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating src/cairo-ps.pc

config.status: creating cairo-ps-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating src/cairo-pdf.pc

config.status: creating cairo-pdf-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating src/cairo-svg.pc

config.status: creating cairo-svg-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating src/cairo-tee.pc

config.status: creating cairo-tee-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating src/cairo-gobject.pc

config.status: creating cairo-gobject-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating boilerplate/Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating test/Makefile

config.status: creating test/pdiff/Makefile

config.status: creating perf/Makefile

config.status: creating util/Makefile

config.status: creating util/cairo-fdr/Makefile

config.status: creating util/cairo-gobject/Makefile

config.status: creating util/cairo-script/Makefile

config.status: creating util/cairo-script/examples/Makefile

config.status: creating util/cairo-sphinx/Makefile

config.status: creating util/cairo-trace/Makefile

config.status: creating util/cairo-trace/cairo-trace

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/public/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

config.status: executing ./build/Makefile.win32.features commands

config.status: creating ./build/Makefile.win32.features

config.status: ./build/Makefile.win32.features is unchanged

config.status: executing ./src/Makefile.am.features commands

config.status: creating ./src/Makefile.am.features

config.status: ./src/Makefile.am.features is unchanged

config.status: executing ./src/Makefile.win32.features commands

config.status: creating ./src/Makefile.win32.features

config.status: ./src/Makefile.win32.features is unchanged

config.status: executing ./boilerplate/Makefile.am.features commands

config.status: creating ./boilerplate/Makefile.am.features

config.status: ./boilerplate/Makefile.am.features is unchanged

config.status: executing ./boilerplate/Makefile.win32.features commands

config.status: creating ./boilerplate/Makefile.win32.features

config.status: ./boilerplate/Makefile.win32.features is unchanged

config.status: executing src/cairo-features.h commands

config.status: creating src/cairo-features.h

config.status: executing src/cairo-supported-features.h commands

config.status: creating src/cairo-supported-features.h

config.status: executing ./build/Makefile.win32.features-h commands

config.status: creating ./build/Makefile.win32.features-h

config.status: ./build/Makefile.win32.features-h is unchanged

cairo (version 1.10.2 [release]) will be compiled with:

The following surface backends:

Image: yes (always builtin)

Recording: yes (always builtin)

Tee: yes

XML: no (disabled, use --enable-xml to enable)

Skia: no (disabled, use --enable-skia to enable)

Xlib: yes

Xlib Xrender: yes

Qt: no (disabled, use --enable-qt to enable)

Quartz: no (disabled, use --enable-quartz to enable)

Quartz-image: no (disabled, use --enable-quartz-image to enable)

XCB: yes

Win32: no (requires a Win32 platform)

OS2: no (disabled, use --enable-os2 to enable)

CairoScript: no (disabled, use --enable-script to enable)

PostScript: yes

PDF: yes

SVG: yes

OpenGL: yes

BeOS: no (disabled, use --enable-beos to enable)

DirectFB: no (disabled, use --enable-directfb to enable)

OpenVG: no (disabled, use --enable-vg to enable)

DRM: no (disabled, use --enable-drm to enable)

The following font backends:

User: yes (always builtin)

FreeType: yes

Fontconfig: yes

Win32: no (requires a Win32 platform)

Quartz: no (disabled, use --enable-quartz to enable)

The following functions:

PNG functions: yes

GLEW functions: yes (private copy)

GLX functions: yes

WGL functions: no (WGL headers not found)

EGL functions: yes

X11-xcb functions: no (disabled, use --enable-xlib-xcb to enable)

XCB-drm functions: no (disabled, use --enable-xcb-drm to enable)

XCB-shm functions: yes

DRM-Xr functions: no (disabled, use --enable-drm-xr to enable)

The following features and utilities:

cairo-trace: no (requires dynamic linker and zlib and real pthreads)

cairo-script-interpreter: yes

And the following internal features:

pthread: no (can't link with -lpthread or -pthread)

gtk-doc: no

gcov support: no

symbol-lookup: yes

test surfaces: no (disabled, use --enable-test-surfaces to enable)

ps testing: no (requires libspectre)

pdf testing: no (requires poppler-glib >= 0.13.3)

svg testing: no (requires librsvg-2.0 >= 2.15.0)

--- The XCB surface backend feature is still under active development and is

--- included in this release only as a preview. It does NOT fully work yet

--- and incompatible changes may yet be made to XCB surface backend specific

--- API.

--- The OpenGL surface backend feature is still under active development and

--- is included in this release only as a preview. It does NOT fully work yet

--- and incompatible changes may yet be made to OpenGL surface backend

--- specific API.

--- The tee surface backend feature is still under active development and is

--- included in this release only as a preview. It does NOT fully work yet

--- and incompatible changes may yet be made to tee surface backend specific

--- API.

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/work/cairo-1.10.2 ...

make -j9

(CDPATH="${ZSH_VERSION+.}:" && cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/work/cairo-1.10.2/build/missing --run autoheader)

rm -f stamp-h1

touch config.h.in

cd . && /bin/sh ./config.status config.h

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: config.h is unchanged

make all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/work/cairo-1.10.2'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/work/cairo-1.10.2/src'

make all-am

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/work/cairo-1.10.2/src'

CC cairo-bentley-ottmann-rectangular.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng14 -DXCB_GENERIC_ERROR_HAS_MAJOR_MINOR_CODES -I../src/glew -march=native -O2 -pipe -finline-limit=1200 -c -o cairo-bentley-ottmann-rectangular.lo cairo-bentley-ottmann-rectangular.c

CC cairo-arc.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng14 -DXCB_GENERIC_ERROR_HAS_MAJOR_MINOR_CODES -I../src/glew -march=native -O2 -pipe -finline-limit=1200 -c -o cairo-arc.lo cairo-arc.c

CC cairo-atomic.lo

CC cairo-analysis-surface.lo

CC cairo-bentley-ottmann.lo

CC cairo-base85-stream.lo

CC cairo-array.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng14 -DXCB_GENERIC_ERROR_HAS_MAJOR_MINOR_CODES -I../src/glew -march=native -O2 -pipe -finline-limit=1200 -c -o cairo-atomic.lo cairo-atomic.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng14 -DXCB_GENERIC_ERROR_HAS_MAJOR_MINOR_CODES -I../src/glew -march=native -O2 -pipe -finline-limit=1200 -c -o cairo-analysis-surface.lo cairo-analysis-surface.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng14 -DXCB_GENERIC_ERROR_HAS_MAJOR_MINOR_CODES -I../src/glew -march=native -O2 -pipe -finline-limit=1200 -c -o cairo-array.lo cairo-array.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng14 -DXCB_GENERIC_ERROR_HAS_MAJOR_MINOR_CODES -I../src/glew -march=native -O2 -pipe -finline-limit=1200 -c -o cairo-base85-stream.lo cairo-base85-stream.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng14 -DXCB_GENERIC_ERROR_HAS_MAJOR_MINOR_CODES -I../src/glew -march=native -O2 -pipe -finline-limit=1200 -c -o cairo-bentley-ottmann.lo cairo-bentley-ottmann.c

CC cairo-base64-stream.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng14 -DXCB_GENERIC_ERROR_HAS_MAJOR_MINOR_CODES -I../src/glew -march=native -O2 -pipe -finline-limit=1200 -c -o cairo-base64-stream.lo cairo-base64-stream.c

CC cairo-bentley-ottmann-rectilinear.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng14 -DXCB_GENERIC_ERROR_HAS_MAJOR_MINOR_CODES -I../src/glew -march=native -O2 -pipe -finline-limit=1200 -c -o cairo-bentley-ottmann-rectilinear.lo cairo-bentley-ottmann-rectilinear.c

In file included from cairo-mutex-type-private.h:45,

from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-base85-stream.c:37:

cairo-mutex-impl-private.h:262:3: error: #error "XXX: No mutex implementation found. Cairo will not work with multiple threads. Define CAIRO_NO_MUTEX to 1 to acknowledge and accept this limitation and compile cairo without thread-safety support."

In file included from cairo-mutex-type-private.h:45,

from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-base85-stream.c:37:

cairo-mutex-impl-private.h:271: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'cairo_recursive_mutex_impl_t'

In file included from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-base85-stream.c:37:

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:49:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_LOCK not defined. Check cairo-mutex-impl-private.h."

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:52:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_UNLOCK not defined. Check cairo-mutex-impl-private.h."

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:55:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_NIL_INITIALIZER not defined. Check cairo-mutex-impl-private.h."

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:139:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_LOCK not defined"

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:142:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_UNLOCK not defined"

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:151:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_NIL_INITIALIZER not defined"

In file included from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-base85-stream.c:37:

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:161: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'cairo_mutex_t'

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:162: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'cairo_recursive_mutex_t'

In file included from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-base85-stream.c:37:

cairo-scaled-font-private.h:108: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'cairo_mutex_t'

In file included from cairo-mutex-type-private.h:45,

from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-bentley-ottmann-rectangular.c:39:

cairo-mutex-impl-private.h:262:3: error: #error "XXX: No mutex implementation found. Cairo will not work with multiple threads. Define CAIRO_NO_MUTEX to 1 to acknowledge and accept this limitation and compile cairo without thread-safety support."

In file included from cairo-mutex-type-private.h:45,

from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-bentley-ottmann-rectangular.c:39:

cairo-mutex-impl-private.h:271: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'cairo_recursive_mutex_impl_t'

In file included from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-bentley-ottmann-rectangular.c:39:

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:49:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_LOCK not defined. Check cairo-mutex-impl-private.h."

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:52:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_UNLOCK not defined. Check cairo-mutex-impl-private.h."

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:55:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_NIL_INITIALIZER not defined. Check cairo-mutex-impl-private.h."

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:139:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_LOCK not defined"

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:142:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_UNLOCK not defined"

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:151:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_NIL_INITIALIZER not defined"

In file included from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-bentley-ottmann-rectangular.c:39:

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:161: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'cairo_mutex_t'

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:162: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'cairo_recursive_mutex_t'

In file included from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-bentley-ottmann-rectangular.c:39:

cairo-scaled-font-private.h:108: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'cairo_mutex_t'

In file included from cairo-mutex-type-private.h:45,

from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-base64-stream.c:39:

cairo-mutex-impl-private.h:262:3: error: #error "XXX: No mutex implementation found. Cairo will not work with multiple threads. Define CAIRO_NO_MUTEX to 1 to acknowledge and accept this limitation and compile cairo without thread-safety support."

In file included from cairo-mutex-type-private.h:45,

from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-base64-stream.c:39:

cairo-mutex-impl-private.h:271: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'cairo_recursive_mutex_impl_t'

In file included from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-base64-stream.c:39:

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:49:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_LOCK not defined. Check cairo-mutex-impl-private.h."

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:52:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_UNLOCK not defined. Check cairo-mutex-impl-private.h."

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:55:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_NIL_INITIALIZER not defined. Check cairo-mutex-impl-private.h."

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:139:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_LOCK not defined"

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:142:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_UNLOCK not defined"

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:151:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_NIL_INITIALIZER not defined"

In file included from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-base64-stream.c:39:

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:161: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'cairo_mutex_t'

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:162: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'cairo_recursive_mutex_t'

In file included from cairo-mutex-type-private.h:45,

from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-atomic.c:34:

cairo-mutex-impl-private.h:262:3: error: #error "XXX: No mutex implementation found. Cairo will not work with multiple threads. Define CAIRO_NO_MUTEX to 1 to acknowledge and accept this limitation and compile cairo without thread-safety support."

In file included from cairo-mutex-type-private.h:45,

from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-atomic.c:34:

cairo-mutex-impl-private.h:271: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'cairo_recursive_mutex_impl_t'

In file included from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-atomic.c:34:

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:49:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_LOCK not defined. Check cairo-mutex-impl-private.h."

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:52:3: error: In file included from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-base64-stream.c:39:

cairo-scaled-font-private.h:108: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'cairo_mutex_t'#error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_UNLOCK not defined. Check cairo-mutex-impl-private.h."

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:55:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_NIL_INITIALIZER not defined. Check cairo-mutex-impl-private.h."

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:139:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_LOCK not defined"

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:142:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_UNLOCK not defined"

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:151:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_NIL_INITIALIZER not defined"

In file included from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-atomic.c:34:

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:161: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'cairo_mutex_t'

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:162: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'cairo_recursive_mutex_t'

In file included from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-atomic.c:34:

cairo-scaled-font-private.h:108: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'cairo_mutex_t'

In file included from cairo-mutex-type-private.h:45,

from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-bentley-ottmann-rectilinear.c:39:

cairo-mutex-impl-private.h:262:3: error: #error "XXX: No mutex implementation found. Cairo will not work with multiple threads. Define CAIRO_NO_MUTEX to 1 to acknowledge and accept this limitation and compile cairo without thread-safety support."

In file included from cairo-mutex-type-private.h:45,

from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-bentley-ottmann-rectilinear.c:39:

cairo-mutex-impl-private.h:271: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'cairo_recursive_mutex_impl_t'

In file included from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-bentley-ottmann-rectilinear.c:39:

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:49:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_LOCK not defined. Check cairo-mutex-impl-private.h."

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:52:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_UNLOCK not defined. Check cairo-mutex-impl-private.h."

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:55:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_NIL_INITIALIZER not defined. Check cairo-mutex-impl-private.h."

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:139:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_LOCK not defined"

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:142:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_UNLOCK not defined"

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:151:3: error: #error "CAIRO_MUTEX_IMPL_NIL_INITIALIZER not defined"

In file included from cairo-scaled-font-private.h:45,

from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-bentley-ottmann-rectilinear.c:39:

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:161: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'cairo_mutex_t'

cairo-mutex-type-private.h:162: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'cairo_recursive_mutex_t'

In file included from cairoint.h:380,

from cairo-bentley-ottmann-rectilinear.c:39:

cairo-scaled-font-private.h:108: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'cairo_mutex_t'

In file included from cairo-mutex-private.h:62,

from cairoint.h:2519,

from cairo-base85-stream.c:37:

cairo-mutex-list-private.h:39: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_cairo_pattern_solid_surface_cache_lock'

cairo-mutex-list-private.h:41: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_cairo_image_solid_cache_mutex'

cairo-mutex-list-private.h:43: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_cairo_error_mutex'

cairo-mutex-list-private.h:44: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_cairo_toy_font_face_mutex'

cairo-mutex-list-private.h:45: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_cairo_intern_string_mutex'

cairo-mutex-list-private.h:46: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_cairo_scaled_font_map_mutex'

cairo-mutex-list-private.h:47: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_cairo_scaled_glyph_page_cache_mutex'

cairo-mutex-list-private.h:48: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_cairo_scaled_font_error_mutex'

cairo-mutex-list-private.h:51: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_cairo_ft_unscaled_font_map_mutex'

cairo-mutex-list-private.h:55: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_cairo_xlib_display_mutex'

cairo-mutex-list-private.h:59: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_cairo_xcb_connections_mutex'

cairo-mutex-list-private.h:63: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_cairo_gl_context_mutex'

In file included from cairo-mutex-type-private.h:45,

from cairo-scaled

----------

## Onip

```
checking for cairo's pthread feature...

checking whether cairo's pthread feature could be enabled... no (can't link with -lpthread or -pthread) 
```

in /var/tmp/portage/xqq-libs/cairo/ da qualche parte dovrebbe esserci un file config.log. Aprilo e cerca dove fa questi test e vedi perchè falliscono (aprilo con un editor di testo e cerca "pthread"). Non postare tutto quanto il file perchè è lunghissimo e difficilmente (sicuramente non io) qualcuno si metterà a spulciarlo.

----------

## gabberluca

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> checking for cairo's pthread feature...
> 
> ...

 

Credo di aver risolto non so bene come e per quale motivo ma testando x con twm xterm e provando il driver nvidia mi sono accorto nella guida che diceva di dare emerge -uD --newuse world per aggiornare le mie USE dando quel comando emerge falliva sulle gcc ma preso dalla disperazione ho ridato un emerge gnome ed ora sto scrivendo da gnome domani faccio un giretto a vedere se tutto funziona per ora non trovo solo il volume per l'audio ma qesta è un'altra cosa per ora grazie domani vi aggiorno

----------

## ago

Marca come risolto  :Wink: 

Cmq se ti può servire, 

```
man emerge
```

 esplica molte cose ad ogni modo per un aggiornamento completo:

```
emerge -DuNav world --with-bdeps y
```

 e sei ok  :Wink: 

----------

## gabberluca

 *ago wrote:*   

> Marca come risolto 
> 
> Cmq se ti può servire, 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Stasera con calma appena torno dal lavoro provo ieri sera mi dava ancora errore mentre per il volume bastava semplicemente aggiungerlo al pannello devo rivedere le flags perchè anche adesso per mplayer dava errore mentre mascherando le ldflags e andato tutto liscio

 :Very Happy: 

----------

